# Indian Rock Found In Privy



## crozet86 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi,
      I found this rock about 3' deep in the fill layer of a 1800's privy.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Apr 26, 2004)

Eddie,
          Please educate me.How did you know that's an indian rock?(tool?)It's smoothness? To me,it look's like a piece of petrified...well,what you'd expect to find in a privey!Obviously we don't get anything like that over here!

 KAT


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 29, 2004)

It does have some resemblance to a coprolite, I suppose.  A coprolite is petrified scat or feces.  These are "ichnofossils" or "trace fossils" since the source is usually not identifiable with any certainty.

 Coprolites are not rare fossils.  Dinosaur coprolites from Montana are interesting when cut and polished.  Alligator coprolites are common in some places in Florida where the groundwater is loaded with silica (SiO2).

 This is a coprolite which was produced by a little meat-eater.  It is turned to stone.  I think of it as cat scat.  (Cat owners may have a _deja vu_ reaction here.)  

 I can't say for sure which meat-eater or even how old it is, but it is Pleistocene or earlier.  There have been bobcat-size felids in Florida for a very long time.

 ----------------Harry Pristis


----------



## leebran20 (May 4, 2004)

Looks like a type of pestle to me.

 1800s when, were the rest of the privy finds from? Just curious.

 Brandon


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (May 29, 2004)

well Im afride that looks like POOP to me lol, im not 100% sure on what it is what that would be my guess lol


----------



## Rrey199 (May 29, 2004)

[] Color me in awe. I would tossed that aside without a thought. I'm glad I didn't have to say what I thought it was. Other were nice enough to say it for me. 
 I wouldn't make much of an archeologist. Yesterday's poop or ten million year old poop. It's all poop to me.[:'(]


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (May 29, 2004)

LOL i would have to agree Rrey, i would also toss  that aside too as soon as i found it


----------

